# Need some help... Semi urgent



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

I wasn't really sure WHERE to post this but since I have pictures I'm starting here. I found this dog on the side of the road about a week ago, brought him home and fed him.. but he wonder off while I was at work (faulty back fence). Apparently he decided to come back because boyfriend took Rodeo out this morning and there he was. 

I thought he might live in a house on the other side of the neighborhood but I'm not sure. Anyway, he is clearly thin and has something on his rump that looks like maybe mange? I'm not very educated on skin conditions. 

Would it be wrong for me to hold him and see if someone claims him? It's pretty cold out so I let him in. He's pretty well behaved. And if there is anything that I can do to help his skin I would love to know. If he's still in my care in a week or so I'll be running him to the vet but I don't want to spend that money just to have to turn him over to someone who clearly isn't taking very good care of him. 

Skinny Minny


Face


Checking out kittens


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

I can't tell if that's mange or not, but OMG HE IS SO HANDSOME. Good for you for taking him in. Does he have a microchip? 

He has a lot of scars on his nose and muzzle and around his neck. Hm, wonder where that's from. I don't want to jump to conclusions but maybe he shouldn't be going back to his original owner...


----------



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks. I thought the same at first but he hasn't shown any signs of aggression at all. He is intact so I think maybe he had words with another male over a female? No way to know. Where can I take him to see if he has a microchip? I think I'm going to try to just foster him and find him a home later on. I don't have room for four dogs, but he is SUCH a good boy.


----------



## leilaquinn (Sep 7, 2011)

What a cutie! He definately isn't in great shape, but I would still get him checked for a chip and look for an owner. Some dogs are major escape artists and will happily scratch/cut themselves up thoroughly if it means getting through a tiny hole in a fence, etc., epecially dogs bred to be pain tolerant like bully breeds or labs. being on the run for a while could cause his poor body condition too. of course he might also belong to some jerk who lets him run loose and scrap with neiborhood dogs because they just don't give a s##t, in which case he probably won't be chipped and would be better off in a new home. If it were me i'd get him to a vet ASAP either way, if for no other reason that he could be carrying any thing (mange included, some mange is highly contagious) that your own dogs might end up exposed to if he's in your yard and or home. I would be putty in that guy's paws, what a smooshy face!


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

You should be able to take him to any vet's office and have them scan him for a microchip. I hate to say it but usually people that allow their dogs to roam don't microchip them. If you don't have a vet office near you, I usually take dogs I find to Banfield at PetSmart and they'll check it for me (no cost). 

Yeah, that's possible that he only got into a scuffle. The scars are (in my opinion) definitely from some kind of fight, based on where the marks are. Especially since he is intact and running loose, who knows what could have happened to him. My pitty has a few marks around his cheeks and face just from playing extremely rough. I'm glad he's friendly and not showing aggression towards your other dogs.  Are you keeping him separate from the others for now just in case the (possible) mange is contagious?


----------



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

I am keeping him separated for now. BF let him out in the backyard again but I don't know how reliable the fence is. I'd love to take him in but I've got to look out for my two and I have a puppy on the way as well. I can't take him to the local shelter because they euth pitties, unless someone claims them.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Good for you for taking him in, don't give him back to whoever the crappy owner is! It looks like it is possible that his back could be caused by fleas, but that is just a guess. Definitely try to see if he has a chip, and give him a hug...


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

OMG.....keep him until he gains weight, at least...poor baby.

this is why i hate people.....arghhh.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

magicre said:


> OMG.....keep him until he gains weight, at least...poor baby.
> 
> this is why i hate people.....arghhh.


I say this daily! "I hate people" as iI drive.....


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

IMO The thick wrinkled look of his hind end skin is how mange presents. It could also be heavy flea infestation plus lack of proper nutrition. I'd be careful with it either way. 

He is very handsome


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

He is really cute!

The vet can scan for microchip as well as do a skin scraping to check for mange and/or flea allergy.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

He's a good lucking pup! Hopefully he's chipped or someone is looking for him, did you contact the shelter? I'd put a vague ad on craigslist or somewhere local too, no pic but male dog found kind of thing. He's lean, but I don't see any spine or hipbones showing so I wouldn't say he's that underweight, I keep my dogs pretty thin and my male has skin allergies with missing hair and scars, I would hate if he got loose and someone assumed he is "abused" or whatever off crap like that. Sucks that your shelter just euths pit bulls, seems to be common though. Does he look pretty young?


----------



## leilaquinn (Sep 7, 2011)

There really are innocent reasons dogs look a mess sometimes, my last dog was severely neglected before i got him, COVERED in new wounds and scars at various stages of healing, a poorly healed broken leg that caused a slight limp. He was recovering from mange and was super emaciated when found, when we got him he was still pretty thin and just looked ROUGH. i was doing everything in my power to get him in better shape, but i got dirty looks a few times and YELLED at by a lady at petsmart to feed and care for my dog. You just never know, if Vito had somehow gotten away from me and been found by a neighbor, they may have thought just what you do about this guy, (though he was neutewred and chiped and had id...)


----------



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

GoingPostal said:


> He's a good lucking pup! Hopefully he's chipped or someone is looking for him, did you contact the shelter? I'd put a vague ad on craigslist or somewhere local too, no pic but male dog found kind of thing. He's lean, but I don't see any spine or hipbones showing so I wouldn't say he's that underweight, I keep my dogs pretty thin and my male has skin allergies with missing hair and scars, I would hate if he got loose and someone assumed he is "abused" or whatever off crap like that. Sucks that your shelter just euths pit bulls, seems to be common though. Does he look pretty young?


Maybe the pictures don't show it but I can see his entire spine and his hips are visable... he is NOT what I would call lean. I agree the wounds are likely from wondering about but I have no doubt that his "owner" isn't innocent.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

He is gorgeous!!! He is exactly what I would be looking for in my next pit mix. 
Some forms of mange are contagious, so you may want to have that checked by a vet.


----------



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

lauren43 said:


> He is gorgeous!!! He is exactly what I would be looking for in my next pit mix.
> Some forms of mange are contagious, so you may want to have that checked by a vet.


If only you were closer! 

As much as I hated to, I moved him outside for my own dogs safety... until I know what his skin funk is.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Good on you keeping him and getting him healthy... like others said, VERY vague adds on CL, kijiji, etc. have them describe the dog to you. It's sickening that they have let him get so skinny, i can see his spine in the last picture where he's laying down. I hope that he turns out healthy, and you can get him back to a nice weight and adopted out... try calling a few rescues in your area and you can then have help finding a good home for him.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Aww poor fella. At least he will have a few days of love and food until you decide what to do with him. Regarding mange, there are two types Demodex and Sarcoptic. Demodex is not contagious where as sarcoptic is. If you already have him in your house then there is no point keeping him separated from your other animals as its already in your house. 

To me it looks like dandruff, flaking from poor nutrition.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Once he is all cleaned up and fed a few good meals he is going to be one HANDSOME devil!!! He would have a home with me in a heartbeat if I had room. 

Best I can tell that looks like mange. The scars on his nose could be from ANYTHING. Buck's nose has some scars on it from the crate he loathes so much. He could have gotten into a fight over a female. He could have been attacked and gained those scars from self defense. He could have gotten them from some kind of fencing or something. ANything could have caused those. He was obviously cared for at one point but not properly. Look at his ears. They are cropped VERY unevenly from what I can tell and that leads me to think that maybe the owner tried to do it himself/herself. You don't see cropping that uneven that often from paid vets who know how to do it. 

I don't think he should go back to his previous owner. Maybe he was abandoned. I really don't think a dog that beautiful should be on the streets or euthanized due to ignorance and fear. I think you should foster him  And for the microchip... a vet can scan him to see if he has one.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Rodeo said:


> Maybe the pictures don't show it but I can see his entire spine and his hips are visable... he is NOT what I would call lean. I agree the wounds are likely from wondering about but I have no doubt that his "owner" isn't innocent.




are you going to keep him?


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

^^^I second that question. And, if you still have him, how is he doing?


----------

